# Impact weapon enhancment



## Ghoti (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a question about the Impact weapon enhancment.

I would have asked this at the Wizard's forum but that site is blocked from work (yes I am at work, shhhhhh).

In the Mind's Eye article (dated 9/30/05, so much for Mind's Eye being dead) for Weapons of Legacy, Part 2, Arik's Vengeance, it lists the 6th Level power for Psychic Warriors' as Small +1 heavy mace of impact.

I looked in my DM Guide (3.5) and did not find it but I did not think I would as I assume that impact is a psionic weapon enhancement.  So I looked in my Expanded Psionics book and did not find it either.  I even took a look at the SRD and found nothing.

Can someone either tell me what the impact weapon enhancement is or where I can find it.

Thanks!


----------



## The Edge (Nov 2, 2005)

Im not sure and can't check now (sshhh, im at collage), but the equipment guide comes to mind. Have a look there.


----------



## wuyanei (Nov 2, 2005)

Impact is basically 'keen' for bludgeoning weapons.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Nov 2, 2005)

Ghoti said:
			
		

> I looked in my DM Guide (3.5) and did not find it but I did not think I would as I assume that impact is a psionic weapon enhancement.  So I looked in my Expanded Psionics book and did not find it either.  I even took a look at the SRD and found nothing.
> 
> Can someone either tell me what the impact weapon enhancement is or where I can find it.




I don't know where it is (FRCS, maybe?), but _impact_ is the bludgeoning version of _keen_.


----------



## Ghoti (Nov 2, 2005)

That makes a lot of sense.  Now which book is it in and why isn't it in the SRD?


----------



## werk (Nov 2, 2005)

Ghoti said:
			
		

> That makes a lot of sense.  Now which book is it in and why isn't it in the SRD?




A Google search said it was in Faiths and Pantheons.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ghoti said:
			
		

> That makes a lot of sense.  Now which book is it in and why isn't it in the SRD?



 I don't the answer to your first question, but I'm thinking it might also be in BoED, but the answer to your second question is because it isn't OGC.


----------



## talmar (Nov 2, 2005)

impact, weapon special ability, magic of faerun, p140

impact, weapon special ability, arms and equipment guide, p97


----------



## Ghoti (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Now this raises another question for me.

Can psionic weapon enhancements be placed on weapons that also have magical enhancements?

This Mind's Eye article covers a Weapon of Legacy that ends up being a +5 githyanki bane psychokinetic heavy mace of impact weapon.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Nov 2, 2005)

Ghoti said:
			
		

> Can psionic weapon enhancements be placed on weapons that also have magical enhancements?




There's nothing that specifically prevents it, and many cases where it is explicitly allowed (the article you mentioned, the Soulknife class).

I say go for it.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Nov 2, 2005)

talmar said:
			
		

> impact, weapon special ability, magic of faerun, p140
> 
> impact, weapon special ability, arms and equipment guide, p97




In 3.0 psionics, the *Impact* weapon special ability provided +2 damage in addition to enhancement bonuses for a +1 bonus price. In 3.5 psionics, this appears to have been replaced by the *Collision* weapon special ability, which provides +5 damage for a +2 bonus price. The wording for each ability is very similar. Perhaps the Mind's Eye designers have been confused by the 3.0->3.5 change?


----------



## Ghoti (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Anti-Sean.... I will modify to be Collision.

I would that that they would use the SRD stuff in articles such as the Mind's Eye and if not that they would point you to the right information which they didn't do.


----------

